# Cross Coverage with other physician groups



## kathyshelton (Apr 29, 2009)

We provide cross coverage with another group (who is a different tax ID) for weekends and 1 day each week.  What is the correct way to  code the hospital visits for the other groups patients. (most are postop and are in global period but there are others who are not).  Thanks....
Kathy


----------



## JessicaHeemskerk (May 20, 2009)

The rule that most carriers want you to follow is that you bill for services that where provided when covering for another doctor as you would if you did the sx on the patient.   For example if you did a sx on a patient and they would up at the ER (would you bill)?? If it's NOT part of the normal post op healing and is a complication it can be billed and most carriers will pay for these visits.  If it is part of the normal healing of the procedure, then don't bill.   Hope this helps!!!


----------

